# New Sosta at Peschiera del Garda



## Imbiber (May 11, 2007)

In addition to the motorhome sosta on Via Milano, Peschiera del Garda there is now another one just 1200 metres away at 11 Via Frassino, Peschiera del Garda.

Must have just opened as they were advertising it at the Via Milano site and it has the same level of services: electric, toilets, showers etc.

If anyone knows the area it appears to be up near the Lidl and Simply supermarkets. I didn't venture up to see for myself so cannot report back, but the picture showed an area very similar to that found at Via Milano.

No mention of price, but we've just paid 15 Euro's per night to include all services, electric and free wi-fi at Via Milano, so maybe equivalent or even a bit cheaper due to its location further away from town?

The co-ordinates posted on the info board were: Latitude +45.43152 - Longitude +10.67476

Thought this may help those who turn up and find the Via Milano area full?


----------



## kabundi (Feb 14, 2011)

This sosta has been open for a while now. It is probably about 3Km to 4km from town and immediately adjacent to the A4 motorway. Stayed one night in June, quite noisy from traffic. Same facilities as the one on Via Milano.


----------

